# Websites that DON'T have PayPal as their only paying option?



## Jaycee (Aug 12, 2011)

I keep finding these sites with decent prices for the ZhanChi, but I have not found a single site that allows you to pay with just a credit card and not PayPal. My dad does not have any money in his PayPal account and does not want to transfer it. Does anyone know of any cube stores where you can pay with something other than PayPal?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 12, 2011)

You can set up paypal to use your debit/credit card.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 12, 2011)

Would you mind explaining more so I can explain this to my dad later? Thanks for the answer.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't have the time at the moment to explain more, sorry.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 12, 2011)

Only Paypal Pro merchants can set up a non-registration paypal checkout using credit cards.
You can link your credit card to your Paypal. My paypal account never has a balance of above zero. 
Simply go to My Account - Profile - Add/Edit credit card
You don't even need to confirm your card if you aren't willing to. (To confirm the card you linked gives you more limits for transactions, but unconfirmed cards are definitely enough for buying cubes..)


----------



## cubernya (Aug 12, 2011)

Just don't log in, the click the part that says pay with a credit card


----------



## Erdos (Aug 12, 2011)

Instead of using a Paypal account attached to a credit card or even directly using a credit card, why not buy a prepaid "credit/gift card"? I wouldn't be surprised if many parents are skeptical of using online services and so prepaid cards are always a good option to make them feel more ensured.


----------



## HumanDude (Aug 12, 2011)

Erdos said:


> Instead of using a Paypal account attached to a credit card or even directly using a credit card, why not buy a prepaid "credit/gift card"? I wouldn't be surprised if many parents are skeptical of using online services and so prepaid cards are always a good option to make them feel more ensured.


 
Most (if not all) of these prepaid gift cards have some sort of "activation fee."


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm fairly sure you can pay through PayPal without having a PayPal account. You just type in your credit card number/address and such without logging into anything. You don't need a PayPal account to buy from stores that use PayPal as their payment method. You just need a credit card. (hopefully that was clear)


----------



## r_517 (Aug 12, 2011)

Erdos said:


> Instead of using a Paypal account attached to a credit card or even directly using a credit card, why not buy a prepaid "credit/gift card"? I wouldn't be surprised if many parents are skeptical of using online services and so prepaid cards are always a good option to make them feel more ensured.


 
here a prepaid money card has 6% transaction fee every time making a transaction; a one-off top-up voucher card need 2.5 euro for every under 100 euro top-up.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 12, 2011)

on every popular cube store (icubemart, cubedepot etc.) u can pay with debit/credit card. paypal ISNT THE ONLY OPTION on every cube store.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 12, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> Most (if not all) of these prepaid gift cards have some sort of "activation fee."





r_517 said:


> here a prepaid money card has 6% transaction fee every time making a transaction; a one-off top-up voucher card need 2.5 euro for every under 100 euro top-up.


Prepaid cards are certainly not the cheapest option, but they're often considered "safe" in parents' eyes. And if you're under 18/don't have a debit card, they're great in that you can buy anything online without needing someone else's help. My parents are extremely paranoid about paying for anything online using a credit card and so back when I was 13, I just stocked up cash, bought prepaid cards from some department store like CVS or Walmart, and bought things online without getting my parents involved.


----------



## izovire (Aug 12, 2011)

People use credit card and eChecks at my store all the time. Paypal is a tool that is used in the process though. 

I'm not actually sure what the customer sees when they check out from my store... maybe I'll have my grandmother try it out, since she doesn't use the computer (she doesn't know what a mouse is). 

In the future though, I will have a new website where all payments are accepted because I get emails from cubers all over the middle east. Some countries there restrict the use of Paypal... sucks!


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 12, 2011)

Like others had said, prepaid card is a good alternative. The "activation fees" are usually just extra cost when buying the prepaid card in the store. However, some brands do have monthly fees.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 12, 2011)

When the site takes you to paypal there is an option that says something like "don't have a paypal account, pay as a guest" or something similar, just click there and you can pay with any debit/credit card you have


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 18, 2011)

You can sign up for Paypal it is a more safe and easier to pay.


----------



## timeless (Aug 18, 2011)

looking for a site that accepts amazon giftcard as payment/


----------



## cubernya (Aug 18, 2011)

Clickies


----------



## radmin (Aug 18, 2011)

You can buy Paypal Money packs at Walgreens. (and maybe other places) 
You can put however much you want on there. Once you buy it, you just type in the code into Paypal and the money is instantly in your Paypal account.

The problem is that it costs like $5 or $6. Its a good way to convert cash into a Paypal balance.


----------



## timeless (Aug 18, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Clickies


 
im canada and shipping is overpriced


----------



## cubernya (Aug 18, 2011)

You said places that accepted amazon gift cards. That's the only place I know of that takes 'em...

And shipping depends on item, unless you get like overnight or 2 day shipping


----------

